# Problèmes avec Mail (messages effacés après 7 jours !)



## yt (6 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous 
voilà 8 ans que je n'avais plus ouvert de post ici suite à un problème  ( preuve quand même que Apple ça marche pas si mal  )

seulement voila ça fait des jours que je cherche pour résoudre un problème et que je bloque dessus 

suite a la fin de vie de mon disque dur sur mon Imac , je l'ai fais changer , et je me suis retrouvé avec un système tout neuf 10.9.3 ( j'avais 10.7 avant)
j'avais sauvegardé tout mes dossiers donc pas de problème de perte de données , j'ai par contre passé pas mal de temps à récupérer tout mes logiciels et à part le pilote pour mon scanner tout et ok 

le gros problème c'est Mail !!!j'ai perdu plus de 10 ans de messages reçus et envoyés avec toute les adresses email de mes contacts :sick:
je me suis fais une raison pour ça et j'essais de reconstituer petit à petit 

par contre je ne suis pas satisfait du tout de cette version de Mail , j'ai l'impression d'un fonctionnement complètement aléatoire , l'envois des messages est incompréhensible , ça s'affiche pas automatiquement dans les messages envoyés, pas moyen de savoir si c'est parti , des fois ça s'enregistre dans les brouillons et  quand j'envois des photos avec les messages , les gens ne les reçoivent pas correctement , ils en vois 1 sur 10 ou peuvent pas les ouvrir , je doit les mettre dans des dossiers , bref c'est le bordel ! 

Mais c'est pas ça mon principal problème !!! 
*cette #@§!p&#ç de Mail m'efface automatiquement tout mes messages reçus au bout d'une semaine *
la boite de réception se vide automatiquement au bout de 7 jours , plus de messages ! 
c'est très gênant 


j'ai beau chercher un peut partout , dans les préférences dans les menus, rien a faire je ne trouve pas la solution 
avec l'ancien Mail j'avais gardé des milliers de messages sur plus de 10 ans ! 

je me doute que ça doit être super simple , mais il doit y avoir un truc évident que je ne vois pas ? 
sans conseil , je crois que je ne m'en sortirai pas 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu es en POP ou en IMPA ? (j'imagine IMAP, mais bon)
Si tu es en IMAP, est ce que sur le serveur de ta messagerie (en passant par le webmail) tu n'aurais pas demandé un effacement des messages après 7 jours ?


----------



## yt (7 Juillet 2014)

salut merci pour la réponse 

oui je suis en IMAP
pour la messagerie je suis chez orange ( wanadoo) depuis toujours , j'ai absolument rien modifier 
ça marchait bien jusqu'a ce que je change le système sur le mac 
je vois pas d'ou ça peut venir


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2014)

Et dans les préférences de Mail :

Mail / Préférences / Comptes / Comportement des BAL
Mail / Préférences / Comptes / Avancé : après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur ?? après 1 semaine ??


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2014)

yt a dit:


> suite a la fin de vie de mon disque dur sur mon Imac , je l'ai fais changer , et je me suis retrouvé avec un système tout neuf 10.9.3 ( j'avais 10.7 avant)
> j'avais sauvegardé tout mes dossiers donc pas de problème de perte de données , j'ai par contre passé pas mal de temps à récupérer tout mes logiciels et à part le pilote pour mon scanner tout et ok


Vraiment TOUS les dossiers?
Car si c'est le cas tu AS tes 10 ans de Mail
( ca servira pour la suite)

Comment t'as sauvegardé?
time machine? clone? 

picorage de dossiers?
 ( la PIRE méthode, meilleure option pour oublier des trucs)




> le gros problème c'est Mail !!!j'ai perdu plus de 10 ans de messages reçus et envoyés avec toute les adresses email de mes contacts :sick:
> je me suis fais une raison pour ça et j'essais de reconstituer petit à petit


quand as tu """perdu" ca?



> par contre je ne suis pas satisfait du tout de cette version de Mail , j'ai l'impression d'un fonctionnement complètement aléatoire ,


qui pourrait s'expliquer très simplement selon la FACON dont tu as configuré Mail *Mavericks*
( à neuf ou en reprenant des  fichiers de reglages venus de l'ancienne configuration )
les couacs de réencodage sont courants et *particulierement* avec Mail7 ( mavericks)


selon la ses réponses
tu retrouveras
un Mail PROPRE
et on pourra s'arranger pour remettre tes 10 ans d'archives
(ou pas)


----------



## yt (7 Juillet 2014)

Sly54

dans préférences / comptes , je n'ai aucune ligne se référent aux messages reçus 

voici deux captures d'écran 













Pascal

j'avais deux sauvegarde différente ,
 mes dossiers ( juste, documents, photos, films ...)que j'archive manuellement sur un système raid 
et aussi quand j'ai fais changer le disque dur , le gars m'a réinstallé le système comme si c'était un neuf , j'avais plus aucun dossiers plus aucun logiciel autre que Apple , Safari était vierge de tout favori , iTunes était vide , et Mail il n'y avait plus de compte dessus ( ça été d'ailleurs un peu chaud pour recréer mes adresses mail avec les mot de passes et tout ça ) 
en gros c'est un peu comme si j'avais un Imac neuf 
et donc,  il m'avait enregistrer sur mon bureau un dossier qui contenait comme une photo de ancien disque dur , j'ai retrouvé dedans dans le dossier utilisateur, mon ancien bureau ou j'ai récupérer les quelques éléments que je n'avais pas encore sauvegarder et  j'ai réussi à récupérer aussi toute ma bibliothèque iTunes 
mais pour ce qui est des favoris Safari par exemple ou de mes archives email , j'ai eu beau chercher je ne les ai pas trouvé :confuses:

pour résumer si je peut récupérer mes anciens messages ça serai pas mal car j'ai quelque contacts donc je n'ai plus les adresses , mais le plus important c'est de résoudre ce problème de messages qui s"effacent au bout de 7 jours 

en tout cas merci pour le coup de main , car tout seul je ne vois pas la solution


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2014)

yt a dit:


> Sly54
> 
> dans préférences / comptes , je n'ai aucune ligne se référent aux messages reçus
> 
> voici deux captures d'écran



OK, nous ne voyons pas la même chose, je pense que c'est parce que tous mes comptes sont en POP et que les tiens sont en IMAP.
Du coup ma suggestion tombe à l'eau


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2014)

plusieurs choses
la "sauvegarde perso" en RAID
cad "mes dossiers"
t'as commis la bourde classique du picorage
manque des dossiers essentiels contenant certaines de TES données
(du genre calendriers, emails, carnet d'adresse, signets  etc)
qui sont dans une masse de dossiers ailleurs : biblio de compte

c'est pourtant simple 
TOUTES les données persos sont dans UN dossier : le compte ( TOUT le compte, bibliotheque comprise)
-----
la "photo" du disque
concept un peu mysterieux mais sans doute un clone ou une image disque 


coté Mail Imap
les reglages es suppression etc c'est dans l'onglet comportement de BAL
En imap il est vivement conseillé de regler  les bal importantes sur aucune suppression ( cad "jamais")
si on veut avoir tout en ligne

Rattrapage des archives
SI la photo mystere  a été bien faite les archives y sont
Mais il faudra ruser pour les remettre proprement SANS qu'elles disparaissent de Mail du mac  après remise
y a des sujets là dessus
( en gros faut remettre avec ordi non branché sur internet le temps de la manip)


----------



## yt (9 Juillet 2014)

oui pour la sauvegarde , je sais que c'était pas idéal , mais j'ai eu un temps Time machine , mais le disque a lâché au bout de 1 an , je ne l'ai pas remplacé 


la photo du disque c'est ça 







pour l'onglet comportement de BAL comme sur l'image posté plus haut , j'ai coché "jamais" pour tout  , mais j'ai que , Brouillons , Messages envoyés , Courrier indésirable , et Corbeille 

aucune mention du courrier reçu ! 

je ne vois pas quoi modifier 
je dois passer de Imap en POP ? quel sont les conséquences ? 

merci

@+


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2014)

par defaut les messages recus sont dans reception et n'ont pas de reglage de suppression
 synchronisation standard

que tu sois en imap ou pop ca ne changera strictement sur le plus important
les archives

en attendant résolution profonde
tu peux   copier tes messages recus  dans une BAL de rangement à toi
les déplacer peut aussi etre une solution temporaire
ca dépend aussi des reglages en ligne
dont on ne sait rien, on ne sait même pas chez qui ca se passe ou si les messages recus sont AUSSI virés en ligne

parce que si ca se trouve  les messages sont là ( verifier dans finder)
 mais pas VUS dans le logiciel Mail,  et c'est le coup de " enve*lop*e index corrompu" et à remplacer
(tonnes de sujets sur les reconstructions d'index Mail)


----------



## PDD (9 Juillet 2014)

Voila comment moi je comprends la différence POP et IMAP. En IMAP tu vas relire à chaque fois tes messages dans leur ensemble sur le serveur, si le serveur ne les garde que 7 jours tu n'auras jamais que ces 7 jours (sauf si tu as fais des sauvegardes), en POP les messages restent indéfiniment dans ton Mail sans rien faire (sauf si tu le élimines volontairement) et tu peux (comme moi) les accumuler (j'en ai plus de 10000). Si je n'ai pas bien compris les spécialistes corrigeront...


----------



## yt (9 Juillet 2014)

merci pour votre aide en tout cas on avance  

pour le moment effectivement les messages importants je les archive , mais c'est pas une solution pratique sur le long terme 

chez Orange dans mon compte mail ou je peut lire mes message en ligne , ils gardent aussi les message que 7 jours 
 je me dit que les deux sont peut être bien, lié ? 
quoi qu'il en soit je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de prolonger la conservation des messages sur le serveur orange , apparemment il n'y a pas d'option pour modifier ça 

Pascal "le coup de " envelope index corrompu" et à remplacer"
ça c'est trop compliqué pour moi , je sais pas ou trouver ça 

d'après PDD passer en POP résoudrai le problème ( j'étais peut être en POP avant , j'ai pas souvenir de ça ) 
concrètement pour passer de Imap en POP , y a moyen de le faire tranquillement ou je dois supprimer mes boites mail et les recréer ?


----------



## PDD (9 Juillet 2014)

Tu dois supprimer les comptes IMAP et recréer un nouveau compte en POP. Je suis en POP depuis toujours sauf sur mon IPAD qui ne me sert qu'occasionnellement pour mon mail et ou je suis en IMAP pour en pas y avoir des milliers de messages (non lus la pluspart!) ...


----------



## yt (9 Juillet 2014)

ok je vais essayer ça 

je viens de vérifier un truc aussi 
j'ai un portable dont je ne me sert pas souvent , et le compte mail dessus est en POP ! 
et la l'option supprimer les messages du serveur au bout de 7 jours était effectivement coché ( case qui n'existe pas en Imap ) 
du coup j'ai mis ne jamais supprimer, on va voir si ça change quelque chose 

 c'est possible que le compte en POP sur le portable interfère sur le compte Imap sur le Imac ? 

merci
@+


----------



## PDD (9 Juillet 2014)

Je n'ai aucun problème avec mon Mac en Pop et mon Ipad en Imap. Avant, les deux en Pop, aucun problème non plus. Mon serveur garde les messages 15 jours  si ma mémoire est bonne.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2014)

yt a dit:


> et la l'option supprimer les messages du serveur au bout de 7 jours était effectivement coché ( case qui n'existe pas en Imap )


Du coup, une fois que le message est téléchargé sur le portable, il est effacé des serveurs au bout de 7 jours. Donc un compte en IMAP ne devrait plus le voir.

Mais la conséquence est que le message devrait être sur le portable (sauf s'il a été effacé à la main, bien sûr !).


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2014)

va falloir que tu revises les options orange
car orange offre des boites de tailles assez grosses ( jusqu'à 10 GIGAS pour certaines versions)

et donc c'est pour GARDER des archives en ligne
( c'est à dire ne PAS effacer certaines choses au bout de 7 jours)
il suffit de les ranger

l'assistance orange n'est pas bonne , mais un des points d'entrée ppur aide email  c'est là
http://assistance.orange.fr/interne...r-vos-boites-aux-lettres-msg_gerer_orange.php


----------



## yt (10 Juillet 2014)

ok merci pour le lien , je vais étudier tout ça !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2014)

d'une maniere generale concernant les emails
opter pour des sauvegardes et archivages multiples

*garder les messages sur compte en ligne
( si possible rangés dans des dossiers d'archives, ca allege la partie "reception" et une consultation)
*sauvegarder les données ( fichiers des  logiciels de messagerie ) des appareils ordi telephones etc et ceci  en sauvegardes systematiques
exemple time machine sauvegarde toutes les heures

et on peut même bétonner de divers manieres comme créer un compte email " special sauvegarde" qui sert de  " duplicata" d'archives, un duplicata  en ligne suppplementaire
(et si possible pas dans le même service webmail bien entendu)
ceci permet d'accéder à tout si jamais les appareils, sauvegardes ou compte original  ont un souci 
preferable de faire le duplicata via copie imap ( qui respecte les entêtes originaux) plutôt que des "réexpeditions forward"qui elles changent date et entêtes


----------



## glbglb (1 Novembre 2015)

yt a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> voilà 8 ans que je n'avais plus ouvert de post ici suite à un problème  ( preuve quand même que Apple ça marche pas si mal  )
> 
> seulement voila ça fait des jours que je cherche pour résoudre un problème et que je bloque dessus
> ...


Bonjour, j'ai le même problème mais dans les réponses que tu as reçues, je ne trouve rien pour arranger ce problème de mails qui disparaissent au bout d'une semaine, alors que tout marchait bien sur mon ancien mac… As-tu pu régler ce souci? Comment? Merci!


----------



## FBirr (20 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, je me suis inscrite sur ce forum d'entr'aide pour le même problème. Mes mails disparaissent un à un après quelques jours, une semaine environ, et ce quel que soit le nombre qu'il y a dans ma boite de réception. J'ai acheté cet iMac en 2016, il est sous El Capitan. Je ne suis pas du tout experte! Mon vieil iMac n'a pas ce problème et je peux garder ce que je veux. Ca m'ennuie passablement de devoir sauvegarder dans des boites spéciales, sans compter que, si j'ai bien compris, les boites intelligentes se videront aussi puisque virtuelles... Merci à quiconque peut m'aider, en espérant que c'est simple... Pour info, j'ai coché "jamais" dans éliminer les messages, mais la boite de réception semble ne pas être concernée... 




 A bientôt j'espère!


----------

